# Lehi buck intell



## R T (Jun 18, 2009)

[attachment=0:3or9mpgi]aaaaav.jpg[/attachment:3or9mpgi]
Been watching this buck all summer, he is miles from any legal area to shoot.
Anybody know the face?

*Admin note: Sorry, but I needed to blur the face. I know that guts the reason for it even being posted, but posting a photo of a guy's face on the Internet, then publicly implying that he's committed a serious crime might be argued as libelous. I don't think any of us really want to meet this guy's attorney.*


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

The deers face or the guys face?

JK.

I dont know him...

What general area of Lehi was he in?


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

o-|| Someone is going to be in TROUBLE...


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

i want to know... what is this about?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

dont know him, but you better be POSITIVE you have all the facts before you go accusing people....... 

dont start pointing fingers until you know the whole story... ive been there and its not fun having to defend yourself when you were in the right 100%, and it all started because some one assumed something. 

theres alot of huntable, legal ground around lehi, especially where most of the deer live. muledeer can and will travel MILES in just a few hours so unless you actually SAW him kill this deer in a illegal spot, i think i would just hope for the best and let it go....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> so unless you actually SAW him kill this deer in a illegal spot, i think i would just hope for the best and let it go....


I'm fine with him inquiring about alleged illegal activity. If you think there was wrong doing, take it up with the authorities.  Not saying he poached it but we all as hunters can do a little more policing to help ourselves out.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i agree, but i dont think i would put the caption on the picture that he did. that sounded like he was jumping to conclusions and labled him a poacher, or atleast thats how i took it. i would have just put the pic up and asked if anyone knows this person, if so, please send me a PM.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't see any problem with being suspicious? I had someone turn me in for poaching a 186 muley with my longbow. After the Idaho G and F contacted me, I took them right to the place I shot it. They comfirmed that it was a bowkill and took DNA samples. I'm not sure where the rumor came from but after that I had the whole Idaho Fish and Game as a witness. Not sweat of my butt. If he's not guilty, he shouldn't sweat it.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

longbow said:


> I don't see any problem with being suspicious? I had someone turn me in for poaching a 186 muley with my longbow. After the Idaho G and F contacted me, I took them right to the place I shot it. They comfirmed that it was a bowkill and took DNA samples. I'm not sure where the rumor came from but after that I had the whole Idaho Fish and Game as a witness. Not sweat of my butt. If he's not guilty, he shouldn't sweat it.


I agree. It has never happened to me but I know people who have been accused and have proven their innocence.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> dont know him, but you better be POSITIVE you have all the facts before you go accusing people.......
> 
> dont start pointing fingers until you know the whole story... ive been there and its not fun having to defend yourself when you were in the right 100%, and it all started because some one assumed something.
> 
> theres alot of huntable, legal ground around lehi, especially where most of the deer live. muledeer can and will travel MILES in just a few hours so unless you actually SAW him kill this deer in a illegal spot, i think i would just hope for the best and let it go....


I would like to know where you can hunt around Lehi. I can't think of anywhere off hand. Legally you can't hunt on the west until almost 5 mile pass. East you have Highland City and traverse ridge, american fork. I could be wrong though. Just curious.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> I would like to know where you can hunt around Lehi. I can't think of anywhere off hand. Legally you can't hunt on the west until almost 5 mile pass. East you have Highland City and traverse ridge, american fork. I could be wrong though. Just curious.


if you have the land owners permission, you can hunt alot of ground around there. all around the lake, up in the hills, and almost all the way through the valley clear up to 5 mile pass.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know where you can hunt around Lehi. I can't think of anywhere off hand. Legally you can't hunt on the west until almost 5 mile pass. East you have Highland City and traverse ridge, american fork. I could be wrong though. Just curious.
> ...


I would double check that. Most cities have no hunting ordinances. I know Eagle Mtn does. Even w/ permission. Most cities even have ordinances that make it illegal to target shoot your bow. Let alone hunt. At least as far as I know.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i could be wrong. im willing to admit that, but im pretty sure, you can hunt around lehi city to the south, where most of the deer live anyways. i know you cant hunt in the middle of it, but in the farm areas you can. eagle mountain doesnt cover the entire valley. not even close. most of that area you can hunt, i know that for a fact.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

So where were you watching this buck? Do tell.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

R T said:


> [attachment=0:vmbem8gm]aaaaav.jpg[/attachment:vmbem8gm]
> Been watching this buck all summer, he is miles from any legal area to shoot.
> Anybody know the face?
> 
> *Admin note: Sorry, but I needed to blur the face. I know that guts the reason for it even being posted, but posting a photo of a guy's face on the Internet, then publicly implying that he's committed a serious crime might be argued as libelous. I don't think any of us really want to meet this guy's attorney.*


No offense but I'm pretty sure this guy is a midget. Or "little person". His fingers look squaty and fat. :lol: :lol: he should be pretty easy to find!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There is plenty of land around Lehi that is unincorporated. You can hunt on county property. My in-laws own 80+ acres down by the Utah Lake that is part of an agricultural protection zone. I've hunted there with my father-in-law many times. He has some dandy bucks wander through the property from time to time. Those deer tend to wander around the fields from Saratoga Springs all the way around the lake shore to North Orem. It's very, very possible that a buck wandering South Lehi could get legally killed.


----------



## rage (Sep 8, 2011)

I am the guy that killed that deer. And Mr R T u need to get your facts right first before you start accusing me of poaching or shooting this deer in a ilegal place. I killed this. Buck on legal hunting ground and did not break the law at all. If I would have killed it somewhere I shouldant have you think I would have posted my picks on Facebook or sent picks to my friends. And why are you asking people if they know me because you must already know me or know of me somehow to get my photo. So don't be out there accusing people of **** if you don't know the story. Your just upset that I killed this deer and it wasn't you .


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Rage....welcome to the forum! That is a fine buck....Congrats on a very nice animal!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

rage said:


> Your just upset that I killed this deer and it wasn't you .


 :lol: thats kinda what i thought. jealousy... its a b!tch. nice buck! congrats


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice buck and congrats rage


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wasn't sure about the county areas in Lehi. Good to know. Things have changed a lot w Eagle mtn and Saratoga having their own laws and such.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum rage....no, no, no I mean Forum, rage....any way, that's a nice buck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, now that the cat's out of the bag, lets see your bright shining face! 

Great buck!


----------



## rage (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks he is a nice buck I can't wait to get him back from the taxidermist.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum rage, please try not to live up to your name :mrgreen: Ya got to tell us the story behind this beauty!! for no other reason then we are interested. You can leave out the wheres just the hows is all we really want to hear.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

So Rage, let's hear the story. I like good hunting porn just like the rest of 'em.

I'm glad everything was legal too! Ain't that great revenge?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you sure this is a Lehi buck? I am pretty sure it is from Saratoga Springs down the road from Camp Williams.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

sweeet buck! Ya lets hear the story rage and show us some photos while your at it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I heard he killed it from a helicopter on Deseret Land and Livestock. :shock: Ya, that's it! :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I heard he killed it from a helicopter on Deseret Land and Livestock. :shock: Ya, that's it! :roll:


What, you're the one that told me it was taken around the Evanston State Mental Hospital. :O•-:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I heard it was sniped from a blackhawk hovering over Camp Williams.


----------



## rage (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok well how I came to killing this buck was me and my friend were working all day and planning on going out for a night hunt . So after work we got all are gear together and headed out . While on the way to where we were going hunting my friend just says I got first shot. I was like what r u talking inputs. Then I looked in my friends field and there that bucks was out feeding . So my buddy and I made a plan he aS going left and I was going right . So I snuck down and set up next to some trees and all the sudden I could see the buck comming through the trees to my left so.I drew back and then he stoped faceing me . And I held my.bow back at full draw for over two mins then he started moving so I walked up like twenty yards and he was moving fast I air and it went over his back. By now I was shaking really bad I nocked another arrow and shot just under him he jumped and only ran like ten more yards stoped and looked right at me I drew back and let another fly and this time I drilled him in thee front of his right sholder he droped and got right back up and ran off. The buck ran out of are fields down the tracks and ended up in some dudes back yard so we go over there and tell him what's going on and asked if we could get the deer out of his yard and he said it was his dads house so we gave him are numbers and he told us that his dad would call us at 8 well 8 came an.gone with no call . All of the sudden a white dodge shows up and a guy by the name of troy aikery gets out with a crossbow and trys to shoot my buck. But it spoiled and ran off . The guy called his friend to kill this deer instead of letting me finish it off what an ass hole . Well the deer headed over to another field that I had permission for se she got in the truck and headed over to get ahead of the buck. So we got to the field and waited for the buck and right as the sun was going Dow he showed and gave me a 60 yard shot I let another fly and drilled him in the spine and droped him in his tracks. It.was a breathtaking moment . So there is the story . How do I upload photos on here?


----------



## rage (Sep 8, 2011)

And we killed the buck in American fork not Lehi. That buck traveled all over the place. I know of five other people that shot at the buck before I killed him.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

for pics, go to teh "upload attachment" below the full editor and then browse, self explanatory from there, congrats!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like a **** show for sure. Quite an adventure to say the least.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

wow now there's a story but aren't crossbows illegal in Utah? just curious. What a jerk callin his buddy to come shoot the dear. I guess at the end of the day is all that matters is you got the buck you stuck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like a total Charlie Foxtrot... But, in the end you got your deer and for that you're to be congratulated.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Definately a major "Charlie Foxtrot". Nothing like hunting City Bucks


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hunting? Do you really have to "hunt" city bucks?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> Hunting? Do you really have to "hunt" city bucks?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Devok (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Hunting? Do you really have to "hunt" city bucks?


It sounds like this "city hunting", is the way to go three chances throwing sticks at a buck like that aint to shabby!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Devok said:


> It sounds like this "city hunting", is the way to go three chances throwing sticks at a buck like that aint to shabby!


Its usually easier to just run them over. :mrgreen:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> Devok said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like this "city hunting", is the way to go three chances throwing sticks at a buck like that aint to shabby!
> ...


Its cheaper to chum them with apples and slit there thoat. Less meat will get harmed this way. :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Where in american fork can you shoot a bow? As far as I know hunting or shooting any weapon in city limits is called discharging a firearm which carries up to a 10,000 dollar fine and several years in Jail. 

Defiantly sounds like a "Charley Foxtrot!"


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

rage said:


> And we killed the buck in American fork not Lehi.


Something is not right about this story...


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Where in american fork can you shoot a bow!"


Humphries Archery... o-||


----------



## antleraddict (Sep 9, 2011)

its simple people do your homework and learn the laws! instead of making them up its really not that hard!! you can shoot a bow anywhere in american fork


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice first post...I guess technically you can shoot a bow anywhere...but is it legal?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

bowhunter said:


> Nice first post...I guess technically you can shoot a bow anywhere...*but is it legal*?





> Sec. 9.06.010. - Discharge or concealment of weapons prohibited-Exceptions.
> 
> It is unlawful for any person, within the city limits of the city, to discharge or carry concealed upon his person any instrumentality which, by its design or use, is capable of inflicting death or serious bodily harm on himself or another, including but not limited to any slingshot, flipper, target bow, hunting bow, cross-bow, pistol, rifle, blow gun, dart gun, B-B gun, any similar contrivance capable of projecting missiles a horizontal distance of fifty feet or more, or any instrument loaded with gunpowder or other explosives; provided, however, the following activities shall be excepted from the foregoing provisions:
> 
> ...


Could be. Shoot it on your property, and if the arrow doesn't leave your property and you're golden.


----------



## antleraddict (Sep 9, 2011)

The discharge of slingshots, flippers, target bows, hunting bows, and cross-bows on real property owned by the party discharging the weapons, or on real property over which the party discharging the weapons has the right to possession, provided the projectiles discharged from the weapons remain upon the property which is owned by the party discharging the weapon or as to which the party discharging the weapon has the right to possession;[/quote]

so does that mean what i think it means? yup sure does!


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes I read that. Some cities have shooting laws and hunting laws...seems AF's go one in the same. Shoot away I guess. just keep your arrows on your property.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Where in american fork can you shoot a bow? As far as I know hunting or shooting any weapon in city limits is called discharging a firearm which carries up to a 10,000 dollar fine and several years in Jail.


You want GPS coordinates? I'll give them to you. Start at the 500 East I-15 offramp and head south. Hit the fields and you are in an agricultural protection zone that meanders here and there all the way over to the pumps on the Jordan River in Lehi. We hold clay pigeon shoots on my in-laws' property. I have also hunted deer there a couple of times back when they had a big corn patch.


----------



## antleraddict (Sep 9, 2011)

bowhunter said:


> Yes I read that. Some cities have shooting laws and hunting laws...seems AF's go one in the same. Shoot away I guess. just keep your arrows on your property.


or on any property you have the right to be on


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

You can shoot archery tackle on your own property with proper equipment and safety precautions. You, however, can not hunt or trap anywhere within American Fork City limits, whether it be your property or not.


----------



## antleraddict (Sep 9, 2011)

usmarinehuntinfool back up your statement


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A quick look at American Fork's city ordinances and there is no reference to hunting within the city limits. The only reference with the word "hunting" refers to "hunting bows" and the legality of shooting them. Essentially, the code says that you can shoot them as long as your arrow stays on the property where you have permission to shoot it. 
http://library.municode.com/index.aspx? ... ename=Utah


----------



## antleraddict (Sep 9, 2011)

so the city has no ordinances against hunting so u step up to county ordinances and u fall into the no shooting within 600 feet of dwellings or livestock unless you have permission etc.. etc. and besides the point who are you guys to say if it was shot on city or county ground


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Where in american fork can you shoot a bow? As far as I know hunting or shooting any weapon in city limits is called discharging a firearm which carries up to a 10,000 dollar fine and several years in Jail.
> 
> 
> You want GPS coordinates? I'll give them to you. Start at the 500 East I-15 offramp and head south. Hit the fields and you are in an agricultural protection zone that meanders here and there all the way over to the pumps on the Jordan River in Lehi. We hold clay pigeon shoots on my in-laws' property. I have also hunted deer there a couple of times back when they had a big corn patch.


In addition, a deadly weapon is distinct from a firearm; a bow is not a firearm.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Devok said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like this "city hunting", is the way to go three chances throwing sticks at a buck like that aint to shabby!
> ...


Hahahahaha, that is funny stuff!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that's a real fine...cough, cough, gag...hunting story. One that any one of us would be proud to tell our grand kids. It's almost as good as the story about the guys that stuck the arrow in that buck that was living up in Mt.Olivet cemetery in Salt Lake. Fine hunting boys, fine indeed.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > > Where in american fork can you shoot a bow? As far as I know hunting or shooting any weapon in city limits is called discharging a firearm which carries up to a 10,000 dollar fine and several years in Jail.
> ...


Go ahead and get caught shooting in your back yard and see what happens.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

In Utah County, and the other civil parts of the state, you need to be 600 feet from houses or stockyards, unless you have permission from the property owner.
This does not apply in SaltLake county or cities with individual ordinances agenst discharging firearms. Don't try this in places like Draper or Cuba or Alta or San Francisco or communist China.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Go ahead and get caught shooting in your back yard and see what happens.


Well, the backyard is about 88 acres. 600 feet is all I need.  Two weeks ago I shot my bow in the church parking lot with a local cop standing by my side.

With a bow, AF residents can shoot right in the backyard as long as the arrow doesn't leave the yard. I know most guys live in areas where their local government is like the Gestapo. Some probably approve of heavy handed government. I don't.

I think this thread was created out of jealousy because a guy found a way to shoot a big buck. Just because hunting in town is not as exciting as a trip to the mountains does not make rage a criminal. As long as he owns the land or has permission from the landowner he's good to go.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I think that is a great buck, congrats. As far as it being a city buck who cares? I would rather see a guy shoot it and enjoy the meat and the animal, than see the deer legs up on the side of the road bloated,stinking. Thats just me.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > BirdDogger said:
> ...


Lehi is the same way, a bow is not considered a firearm. My buddy was shooting in his back yard and had the cops called on him. After they deemed he was doing it safely, and with proper alley and shooting stops, the officers congratulated him on his grouping and left.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Rage, I'm glad you found your deer but please try finding a few of these below!

. , : , "


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> Rage, I'm glad you found your deer but please try finding a few of these below!
> 
> . , : , "


HHMMMM OK. :roll: :roll:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sometimes it can be a little tricky reading a story that's one big run on sentence. a comma here and there can't hurt. mainly meant in jest


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Devok said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Hunting? Do you really have to "hunt" city bucks?
> ...


I was on my doe hunt last weekend in Sevier Valley and had a really nice 4 pt at 65 yds in a corn field. It turned and looked at me and went right back to eating. It was the only thing in range that day, I couldnt get permission from the land owner to shoot that buck though.


----------

